# Nematodes for flea/pest control?



## jeanie280 (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone used (worms) Nematodes (S. Carpcapsae) for flea control in their yards? 

For example: Arbico organics 

I'm looking for an alternative to chemicals for treating the yard and kennel area. Pest can be expecially bad during the summer months here - I live in Indianapolis, next to a river in a heavily wooded area. Last summer was my first experience with fleas! I'm beyond paranoid the fleas will return and drive everyone nuts again this year. Both dogs are currently treated monthly with Sentinel. I don't want to over-medicate and over-expose anyone to chemicals if I don't have to.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi - I live in Miami which has to be one of the flea centers of the world. About 6-8 years ago I used beneficial nematodes for flea control - I think the application was done several times over a two year period and to date, I have not had a flea problem. If I do get another flea problem, I will use them again. At the time there was a local feed store (now out of business) that sold the nematodes but now I think they have to be ordered. There are publications on the use of nematodes that I ordered from California and also got from Lexis/Nexis. A key is to get good nematodes - meaning they are alive as, I believe, the containers of nematodes have a short shelf life.

Mary Lou with Allie (GSD) and Murphy (Chow/Rottweiller)


----------



## jeanie280 (Oct 16, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the info. 
Never thought I would be this excited about purchasing worms!


----------

